# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى ذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة >  >  متلازمة الكروموزم x الهش : fragils x syndrome ...

## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
صباحكم  /مساءكم 
بعطر الحبيب المصطفى محمدوآله الاطهار
تعتبر هذه المتلازمة هي أكثر سبب وراثي معروف وشائع يؤدي إلى التخلف العقلي كما يرى هاجرمان (2001) Hagerman . وحينما تؤدي هذه المتلازمة إلى التخلف العقلي فإنها تحدث كما يشير تيرنر و آخرون(1996) turner et .al بنسبة تصل إلى (1) لكل أربعة ألاف حالة ولادة من البنين . كما تحدث لدى نصف هذا العدد فقط من الإناث . أما حينما تؤدي إلى حالات قصور معرفية أبسط كصعوبات التعلم على سبيل المثال فان معدل انتشارها يصل إلى (1) لكل ألف حالة ولادة . وكما يتضح من اسمها فان هذه المتلازمة أو القصور الذي يحدث فيها يرتبط بالكروموزوم رقم 23 ومن المعروف أن هذا الكروموزوم بالنسبة للذكور يضم زوجا من الكروموزومات هما X.Y أما بالنسبة للإناث فكلاهما يكون X . وقد سمي هذا الاضطراب بالكروموزوم X الهش نظرا لان الجزء السفلي من الكروموزوم X بالنسبة للأفراد المصابين بهذا الاضطراب يتعرض للانحلال في بعض خلايا الدم . ونظرا لان الإناث يكون لديهن كروموزومx إضافي فان ذلك يعطيهن حماية أفضل ضد هذا الانحلال الذي يتعرض له الكروموزوم إذا ما تعرض احد هذين الكروموزوم للتلف أو الضمور . ومن ثم يحدث هذا الاضطراب بين الإناث بدرجة أقل بكثير منه لدى الذكور . وقد تتطور بعض الخصائص الجسمية لدى الأفراد الذين يصابون بهذا الاضطراب من بينها كبر حجم الرأس . كبر الأذن وانبساطها . أما الوجه فيكون طويلا ورفيعا . والجبهة بارزة . والأنف عريض. والذقن بارزة ومربعة . والأصابع غير مستدقة الأطراف . وراحة اليد عريضة . والخصيتان كبيرتان . وعلى الرغم من أن هذه الحالة غالبا ما تؤدي إلى التخلف العقلي المتوسط وليس الشديد فان الآثار التي يمكن أن تترتب عليها تتباين بشدة فتكون أوجه القصور المعرفية اقل حدة لدى بعض الافراد كما أن بعض المصابين به وخاصة من الإناث يحصلون على درجات في المعدل العادي للذكاء
المصدر : سيكولوجية الأطفال غير العاديين و تعليمهم
م/ن
تتعطر صفحتي بعطر حروفكم فأهلا بكم احبتي

----------


## رحيق الامل

يسلمو ع الطرح 
القيم ما ننحرم
من جديدك
وابداعاتك المتواصله
تحياتي 
رحيق الامل

----------


## فرح

> يسلمو ع الطرح 
> القيم ما ننحرم
> من جديدك
> وابداعاتك المتواصله
> تحياتي 
> رحيق الامل



 يسلم عمرك الغااالي ياكل الغلا رحوووق
حضووورلاعدمنااااه 
وكل الشكر ودوووم هالاطلاله الحلوووه مثلك غلاتووو
دمتم بخيييييير

----------


## نبراس،،،

مشكووره خييه على هذا
 الجهدك المتوااصل
 تحياتي لكم

----------


## فرح

> مشكووره خييه على هذا
> الجهدك المتوااصل
> تحياتي لكم



 تسلم خيي ...
والشكر لك ولكرم حضووورك المميز دااائما
يعطيك العااافيه ،،ولاعدمنا هالانوااار المضيئه
دمت خيي بحفظ المولى وحفظه

----------

